# Na Spor



## neverthelesser

Cum se zice "Na spor" în ingleză? Mersi...


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum! 

Erm... are you sure that's Romanian? Where did you find it?


----------



## neverthelesser

Friend of mine in Cluj said it. She said "spor" was used in various ways, and I was just trying to understand exactly how it was used. She also gave other examples like "spor la munca" and "spor la invatat".


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

Well, what can I say, this is one of the most difficult thing to translate in English, because it does not exist... 

I will try to explain you a bit though.

Let's start with _*Na*_: it is an interjection and has diferent meanings:
1. (familiar, as a verb, it may be a real invitation or an ironic one when something is given to you) _Take it!, Hold it!_
2. (it can be use to show the surprise, not a good one though) similar to expresion _Come on!_

The other one,_ *spor*:_ 
1. (biology) _germ, spore_
2. _augmentation, addition, increment_
3. _the fact of progressing easy in your work, to have efficency, progress_

So when you say to someone _"Spor la învăţat/la muncă!"_ it means _"May you have efficiency and easy progress at your studies/work!"_

Well, when she said to you_ "Na spor!"_ she wished you something like this _"Take some easy progressing and have efficency in what you are doing!"_

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## petero

hello
actually "na spor" has no meaning in romanian
for "spor" - see Julianos


----------



## neverthelesser

Thanks so much!


----------



## Claudiopolis

neverthelesser said:


> Friend of mine in Cluj said it. She said "spor" was used in various ways, and I was just trying to understand exactly how it was used. She also gave other examples like "spor la munca" and "spor la invatat".



Your friend being from Cluj, isn't it possible that he actually said "No spor!"?
That would be the closest form that makes sense.


----------



## frunza

Petero, how can you say "Na spor" has no meaning in Romanian?

At least in the western part of the country, "na" is used very very often.

Na hai!
Na ce faci aici?
Na nu prea vreau sa merg
Na etc.

It can actually be placed in the begining of almost every sentence. I think it could be somehow translated like "well".

Na hai= Well comeon


----------



## Claudiopolis

frunza said:


> Petero, how can you say "Na spor" has no meaning in Romanian?
> 
> At least in the western part of the country, "na" is used very very often.
> 
> Na hai!
> Na ce faci aici?
> Na nu prea vreau sa merg
> Na etc.
> 
> It can actually be placed in the begining of almost every sentence. I think it could be somehow translated like "well".
> 
> Na hai= Well comeon



"Na" would mean "take it" in popular speech, but I can't imagine a situation where "Na"+"Spor" would make sense. "No spor" on the other hand would make a lot of sense, specially if like he said the speaker was from Cluj.

The exemples you gave do not exist, but these do:

No hai!
No ce faci aici?
No, nu prea vreau sa merg.


----------



## OldAvatar

Or maybe the guy is Hungarian from Romania and he is more used to Hungarian spelling. As far as I know _Na _is pronounced _No_.


----------

